
A curated collection of OCaml tools, frameworks, libraries and articles - S4M
https://github.com/rizo/awesome-ocaml
======
a0
There’s also a desicated list for ReasonML now:
[https://github.com/vramana/awesome-
reasonml](https://github.com/vramana/awesome-reasonml)

